# Best screwdrivers



## randomkiller

I have some Wera and Bathco and a few of the other German/Swedish screwdrivers and love them. Most of the guys I work with have been buying the Westward brand that Grainger has been clearing out for cheap. I used a stubby phillips the other day and it has a good feel to it and seemed well made.


----------



## nolabama

I just broke a tip off a craftsman professional series #2 phillips - it was clear abuse... I was turning a screw


----------



## BP_redbear

nolabama said:


> I just broke a tip off a craftsman professional series #2 phillips - it was clear abuse... I was turning a screw


No, no, no...

_Turning_ a screw is not abuse!!!

_Tightening_ the screw... Now, that's where you went wrong.

Might I suggest WIHA, WERA, Bahco. Now those drivers can hold up to the abusive act of actually tightening screws.


----------



## bduerler

BP_redbear said:


> No, no, no...
> 
> _Turning_ a screw is not abuse!!!
> 
> _Tightening_ the screw... Now, that's where you went wrong.
> 
> Might I suggest WIHA, WERA, Bahco. Now those drivers can hold up to the abusive act of actually tightening screws.


Wiha, Ideal, or snap on screwdrivers is all i use, Ideal is still my favorite but snap on is all i use on my truck


----------



## jwjrw

I ordered a set a few years ago and did/do not like them. I just didnt like how the shape of the handles felt in my hand. I still have the very small flats and phillips that came with the set in the van. Its personal preference. And the made in gremany dosent help.


----------



## BP_redbear

*Pb swiss*

...that's what I want to try next. PB Swiss (My heritage is Swiss :whistling2.

I find that having different manufacturers of screwdrivers has benefits. For instance, having a Wiha Phillips#2, a Bahco 5/16" straight blade in the same back pocket, tool pouch make it easier, by feel, to know which screwdriver that I am grabbing.

Idea being that each driver has a noticeably different handle grip.

Let's say:

Phillips #2
5/16" straight blade
Robertson #2
Beater, or whatever else

I see guys with a set of screwdrivers from the same manufacturer, with the identical handles (even two in a pocket) reach back and grab one, then find out that it's the Phillips, when he wanted the straighty.

Am I searching for a story line here? 

Any one else with me?

I will have the best of all screwdrivers: *WIHA, WERA, Bahco, Witte, PB Swiss*, with maybe only one or two of each mfr in my tool set, picking the best driver(s) from each mfr for a specific drive screw.


----------



## BP_redbear

bduerler said:


> Wiha, Ideal, or snap on screwdrivers is all i use, Ideal is still my favorite but snap on is all i use on my truck


Why the prejudice for the truck?


----------



## Frasbee

Niven8 said:


> Questioned all the hype about how good the Wera screwdrivers are. I had to try them so I picked up the Kraftform Plus set and will never touch another Klein, Ideal or Greenlee except for to use as a beater. These drivers are amazing they feeling they were made for my hands and don't slip off the screw every turn. The only drawback is they don't seem like they could hold as a beater. I would highly recommend them I usually don't like to purchase tools not made in the USA but until someone makes something like these made in the US I sticking with Wera.


Not hold up as a beater?










http://www.toolbank.com/p/B0018/WER/WER018260

What you don't see is the steel cap on top of the handle that extends all the way down to the tip of your driver.

This screwdriver pwns, I've had it for 9 months now and it still looks great, unlike those $hitty fatmax demo drivers.

Germans do it better.


----------



## BP_redbear

Frasbee said:


> Not hold up as a beater?


The Kraftform Plus set may not be the heavy duty line, that's all. Like Wiha, WERA has many different types: regular duty, heavy duty, and extra heavy duty (similar to the one *frasbee* has pictured).


----------



## Frasbee

I'm not the kind of person that uses any driver to pry or bang with. Some people just use their old drivers to beat, but I have always purchased a separate, larger flathead for my banging purposes. I love this screwdriver, I bought the longer version on-line, which has a 6'' shaft before you get to the handle.

EDIT: 7'', I'll post a picture.


----------



## BP_redbear

Frasbee said:


> I'm not the kind of person that uses any driver to pry or bang with. Some people just use their old drivers to beat, but I have always purchased a separate, larger flathead for my banging purposes. I love this screwdriver, I bought the longer version on-line, which has a 6'' shaft before you get to the handle.
> 
> EDIT: 7'', I'll post a picture.


My beater is Wiha's version of the one you have pictured. It has the steel striking cap, with the shaft of the hex-shaped blade running all the way up to the cap. It also has a hex bolster. I've beat on it pretty bad, and it's still in good condition, good enough to turn screws with it. It's a few years old, now.

Like this one: (Only mine is an 8mm tip, about 5/16") although this pic shows the 6.5mm (1/4"). I had bought a 7pc. set when I was a machine mechanic.









VERY IMPORTANT NOTE: Not for use in energized electrical panels !!! :no:


----------



## bduerler

BP_redbear said:


> Why the prejudice for the truck?


idk actually, i have always just used snap on tools for my truck, atvs, and boat. and i will now always use ideal industries tools for my everyday work and i also use ideals insulated set which is made by wiha and i have a few wiha techdrivers that i use on the job. sorry i got off topic but using snap on for my truck and other toys just makes sense i guess. alsp i just ordered that wera chiseldriver and i plan on destroying some stuff with it:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## BP_redbear

bduerler said:


> idk actually, i have always just used snap on tools for my truck, atvs, and boat. and i will now always use ideal industries tools for my everyday work and i also use ideals insulated set which is made by wiha and i have a few wiha techdrivers that i use on the job. sorry i got off topic but using snap on for my truck and other toys just makes sense i guess. alsp i just ordered that wera chiseldriver and i plan on destroying some stuff with it:thumbup::laughing:


I have even busted out some concrete with my Wiha Beater/Driver.


----------



## Frasbee

The screwdriver handle isn't comfortable is you were to grip it like you would drill, it was designed to be ergonomic when you're twisting screws which is how I'm holding it in the picture. My concern was that the handle and the steel cap wouldn't hold up to abuse since the cap is kinda small, and the plastic handle feels almost fragile, but as you can see they've both held up rather well.


----------



## bduerler

BP_redbear said:


> I have even busted out some concrete with my Wiha Beater/Driver.


i did that with a klein once lol it was an inch shorter after i got done:laughing:


----------



## jwjrw

BP_redbear said:


> I have even busted out some concrete with my Wiha Beater/Driver.


I do that with my kleins and I beat on all of themexcept for the phillips and my 6" trim screwdriver:laughing:
I usally try to beat on the same one but if it ain't handy I'll grab whatever I pull out.


----------



## Vintage Sounds

People might think they look funny but they just don't understand because they haven't used them. Unless Wera's quality declines I don't see myself using anything else except maybe Gray or Robertson themselves. The other day I ordered a 5/16" Kraftform 100 VDE insulated nut driver. Thinking about getting the Chiseldriver that Frasbee has.


----------



## BP_redbear

jwjrw said:


> I do that with my kleins and I beat on all of themexcept for the phillips and my 6" trim screwdriver:laughing:
> I usally try to beat on the same one but if it ain't handy I'll grab whatever I pull out.


Just be careful what you pull out... :whistling2:


----------



## Toronto Sparky

The best screw drivers have about 4 ounces of vodka and a little OJ


----------



## Frasbee

bduerler said:


> i did that with a klein once lol it was an inch shorter after i got done:laughing:


I've handed the driver you see above to the journey I was working with and I cringed as he was use it to clean up the sides of a cinder block he just cut out. I've very rarely used it on 'crete but it didn't do any damage as far as I could tell. And this is after abusing it that way after several occasions, I don't think you'll be disappointed.

Just don't expect it to hold the nice square edge it had when you opened the package.


----------



## bduerler

Frasbee said:


> I've handed the driver you see above to the journey I was working with and I cringed as he was use it to clean up the sides of a cinder block he just cut out. I've very rarely used it on 'crete but it didn't do any damage as far as I could tell. And this is after abusing it that way after several occasions, I don't think you'll be disappointed.
> 
> Just don't expect it to hold the nice square edge it had when you opened the package.


trust me i wasnt planning on it:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill

I like the ones that turn properly, in the direction I want them to.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

Stanley 100Plus most of the time. You can get them from Grainger
I also have several Craftsman and for light residential Vaco
I almost forgot Stanley Yankee for trim out.

LC

Think Listen Solve


----------



## BP_redbear

Frasbee said:


> ...as a beater...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...do it better.


WERA Kraftform Plus
Series 900 Chiseldriver
http://www-us.wera.de/catalog_us.html?L=1&file=/en-US/screwdrivers_kraftform_plus__series_900.html

I have basically replaced all of my Wiha Extra Heavy Duty screwdrivers (the steel-capped, full shaft model) _except the 8mm_ (5/16") straight blade with various others, as far as what I keep in my tool box, like with Wiha Insulated SDs, Bahco etc., just to reduce the weight of my tool box and tool pouch. Now that I am not a machine mechanic anymore, needing that heavy duty a driver for every task is just not there. And, in our line of work, there's a good arguement to be had for not carrying screwdrivers that are all-steel from the tip right to the end of the handle grip. (Just look at *480sparky*'s avatar). But, the beater/driver is always in my tool box, if it isn't in my tool pouch or hand...

If I buy any more Wiha drivers any time soon (just can't break or wear 'em out), or if I happen to lose any of them, I will buy Wiha's 'just Heavy Duty' model. They have the same hex shafts with the hex bolster, just without the steel striking cap and the shaft doesn't go all the way up through the end of the handle.

I also have a complete set of Wiha 1000V Insulated screwdrivers.

I have drooled over WERA's chiseldrivers before. Just waiting for my Wiha drivers to wear out, or that I lose them, or retirement comes first. ...Let's see, I'm 39 now...:whistling2:


----------



## Johnny Two Tone

I have a Wera Kraftform Robertson and a 'chiseldriver' Philips and flat-head. They are the best drivers I've ever used, by far. Feel great, fit into screws well and, something I wasn't even expecting, are the only drivers to sit perfectly in my pouch's ring thingies (you know what I'm talking about). All other drivers I put in there slide down to the point where I have to reach into the pouch and push them up.

I would only buy all Wera Lasertips if I could but I'd still buy the chiseldriver models for the slot driver.


----------



## BP_redbear

*Wiha XHD, Wiha 1000V, Bahco, Witte, Wera, PB Swiss*

Just for comparison. A sampling of some of the different brands mentioned:

*Wiha*









*Wiha*









*Bahco*









*Witte*









*Wera*









*PB Swiss
* 








Of course, every mfr had different grips, shaft styles, etc., etc., as we all know.


----------



## mikeh32

snap on... built to last.

figure a lot of things on cars are harder metal.


----------



## BP_redbear

bduerler said:


> i did that with a klein once lol it was an inch shorter after i got done:laughing:


Is it a 'Snap-Off' now, or just a custom semi-stubby? 

And, what if the concrete were 'on' your truck at the time, would you have used a Snap-On, instead of the Klein?


----------



## randomkiller

BP_redbear said:


> Just for comparison. A sampling of some of the different brands mentioned:
> 
> *Wiha*
> 
> View attachment 3261
> 
> 
> *Wiha*
> 
> View attachment 3262
> 
> 
> *Bahco*
> 
> View attachment 3263
> 
> 
> *Witte*
> 
> View attachment 3264
> 
> 
> *Wera*
> 
> View attachment 3265
> 
> 
> *PB Swiss*
> 
> View attachment 3266
> 
> 
> Of course, every mfr had different grips, shaft styles, etc., etc., as we all know.


 
I have some Sandviks that look like the Bahco, Westwards also look like that.


----------



## BP_redbear

randomkiller said:


> I have some Sandviks that look like the Bahco, Westwards also look like that.


Bahco is a Sandvik company, or the other way around, or the same.
I used to see Sandvik a lot on saw blades. Band saw blade stock that I used to cut and weld together for upright band saws.

My Bahco drivers say Germany on them. My Snap-On hacksaws are by Bahco, and are Sweden, like you said earlier. (Germany or Sweden).

Are the Sandvik screwdrivers made in Sweden?

Now *MD Shunk* will brand me un-American again because all my screwdrivers (and all those pictured) are foreign. Metric, oh *NO*!


----------



## randomkiller

BP_redbear said:


> Bahco is a Sandvik company, or the other way around, or the same.
> I used to see Sandvik a lot on saw blades. Band saw blade stock that I used to cut and weld together for upright band saws.
> 
> My Bahco drivers say Germany on them. My Snap-On hacksaws are by Bahco, and are Sweden, like you said earlier. (Germany or Sweden).
> 
> Are the Sandvik screwdrivers made in Sweden?


 
My older Sandviks say Sweden, the newer ones are a mix, they also have a slight difference in the rubber pattern on the handle. I have Bahco with Germany and W. Germany printed on them. Our purchasers get alot of stuff from McMaster Carr and they never shop by brand. We recently had some Korean screwdrivers that looked like Witte but definetly weren't, they were all sent back in the same week we got them.


----------



## BP_redbear

randomkiller said:


> My older Sandviks say Sweden, the newer ones are a mix, they also have a slight difference in the rubber pattern on the handle. I have Bahco with Germany and W. Germany printed on them. Our purchasers get alot of stuff from McMaster Carr and they never shop by brand. We recently had some Korean screwdrivers that looked like Witte but definetly weren't, they were all sent back in the same week we got them.


N. Korea? :laughing:


----------



## BP_redbear

FELO is another German manufacturer of screwdrivers.


----------



## randomkiller

BP_redbear said:


> N. Korea? :laughing:


 
They were engraved R.O.K., which has always been republic of korea in my mind. They sucked, twisted and bent just being used as screwdrivers.


----------



## BP_redbear

randomkiller said:


> They were engraved R.O.K., which has always been republic of korea in my mind. They sucked, twisted and bent just being used as screwdrivers.


Maybe they were making those back in '50, and they got interrupted. :whistling2:


----------



## randomkiller

BP_redbear said:


> Maybe they were making those back in '50, and they got interrupted. :whistling2:


 
I can't say, never got them before. We all tell the purchasers only buy American made tools, so they will stamp that on POs, this time it was a life saver.

The Sandvik phillips I have the handles are red and black, straights are
gray and black, the German ones have yellow trim.


----------



## BP_redbear

I apologize for the poor attempt at a joke. What happened in '50 to '53 is no joking matter.

Side note:

"*All WERA tools are made in the Czech Republic*" Not that this is a bad thing, they're just not 'made in' Germany. That's straight from a downloaded WERA catalog from www.chadstoolbox.com (2009 catalog, I believe).

It wouldn't prevent me from buying any of their tools. They have some seriously bad-ass tools!

I had remembered reading that somewhere, and just found it. It's at the bottom of most pages of the catalog.
I don't have any actual WERA tools in front of me to either confirm or deny the quote.


----------



## randomkiller

BP_redbear said:


> I apologize for the poor attempt at a joke. What happened in '50 to '53 is no joking matter.
> 
> http://www.


 
I just skipped over that. BTW it was just a police action, I hope Arizona doesn't have one of those.


----------



## Frasbee

BP_redbear said:


> I apologize for the poor attempt at a joke. What happened in '50 to '53 is no joking matter.
> 
> Side note:
> 
> "*All WERA tools are made in the Czech Republic*" Not that this is a bad thing, they're just not 'made in' Germany. That's straight from a downloaded WERA catalog from www.chadstoolbox.com (2009 catalog, I believe).
> 
> It wouldn't prevent me from buying any of their tools. They have some seriously bad-ass tools!
> 
> I had remembered reading that somewhere, and just found it. It's at the bottom of most pages of the catalog.
> I don't have any actual WERA tools in front of me to either confirm or deny the quote.


Wow you're right.

But my driver says Made in Germany, not designed, or patented, or anything like that.

I guess this is what happens when the demand goes up.

Just look at Hilti, it's inevitable.


----------



## bduerler

BP_redbear said:


> Is it a 'Snap-Off' now, or just a custom semi-stubby?
> 
> And, what if the concrete were 'on' your truck at the time, would you have used a Snap-On, instead of the Klein?


i would never use snap on or ideal to break up concrete i have much respect for those brands now klein on the other hand sucks to begin with so im not really losing anything there


----------



## Marcus

BP_redbear said:


> Now *MD Shunk* will brand me un-American again because all my screwdrivers (and all those pictured) are foreign. Metric, oh *NO*!


Its not your fault that us foreigners know how to measure things properly! (metric system +1)


----------



## Marcus

But seriously... what is wrong with those Klein/Cementex insulated screwdrivers? (I assume they are the same thing?) I looked into a Klein insulated set a while back and it was around $250 (US) are they really worth _*that*_ much?


----------



## Rudeboy

I read this thread before work this morning and then during the day realized I had been working with three screwdrivers in my pouch made by three different manufactures. 
All three german.
Witte flathead, Wiha #2 phillips and my new Apex/Wera beater.

The Wera has been taking a major beating in the handle end though. Feel kinda bad about it.


----------



## Ruby09

BP_redbear said:


> Is it a 'Snap-Off' now, or just a custom semi-stubby?
> And, what if the concrete were 'on' your truck at the time, would you have used a Snap-On, instead of the Klein ?


I'm a Licensed Electrician, but I like the Klein screwdrivers. I think the klien Phillips screwdrivers fit the Phillips heads the best. and the rubber handle gives you a good Grip. there cheap in price. prob real cheap compared to those professional screwdrivers such as snap on, mac, matco, ect.


----------



## bduerler

Ruby09 said:


> I'm a Licensed Electrician, but I like the Klein screwdrivers. I think the klien Phillips screwdrivers fit the Phillips heads the best. and the rubber handle gives you a good Grip. there cheap in price. prob real cheap compared to those professional screwdrivers such as snap on, mac, matco, ect.


you are right about the price i just bought 8 snap on screwdrivers for 134.95 plus tax but you are wrong about klein, yea the phillips head fit good for about a month and then its junk. 4-0 boxs just would eat up my kleins, now my Ideals on the other hand are still trucking like a champ


----------



## randomkiller

bduerler said:


> you are right about the price i just bought 8 snap on screwdrivers for 134.95 plus tax but you are wrong about klein, yea the phillips head fit good for about a month and then its junk. 4-0 boxs just would eat up my kleins, now my Ideals on the other hand are still trucking like a champ


 
Snap On is just too expensive, hell if someone stole a couple tools it would be grand theft so maybe there is a plus side.


----------



## bduerler

randomkiller said:


> Snap On is just too expensive, hell if someone stole a couple tools it would be grand theft so maybe there is a plus side.


yea they are not cheap by any means


----------



## randomkiller

bduerler said:


> yea they are not cheap by any means


 
Talking about Snap On today at break I heard that Costco had a few Snap On items at Christmas time. I never would have thought they would sell anything there. I understand they were mostly promo type items but the 
pocket screwdriver, flashlight, and multi tool this guy had were really nicely made.


----------



## B4T

I only use Craftsman screwdrivers.

Every (6) months I trade them in for new ones.. no charge :thumbsup:


----------



## Toronto Sparky

randomkiller said:


> Snap On is just too expensive, hell if someone stole a couple tools it would be grand theft so maybe there is a plus side.



But snap on makes great drivers + the added hex to allow a wrench on it. 
I have never broken a snap on (dulled them a little using as a chisel)

When it comes to nut drivers exeltite rules.. you can poke the end out to allow them to run over threaded rods.


----------



## drsparky

I've gone back to Klien. I am watching them carefully for any signs of excessive ware.


----------



## TOOL_5150

drsparky said:


> I've gone back to Klien. I am watching them carefully for any signs of excessive ware.


I am sorry for your loss. :jester:

~Matt


----------



## user4818

Black4Truck said:


> I only use Craftsman screwdrivers.
> 
> Every (6) months I trade them in for new ones.. no charge :thumbsup:


Are you talking about the Craftsman ones with the clear plastic handles?


----------



## drsparky

Peter D said:


> Are you talking about the Craftsman ones with the clear plastic handles?


Those screwdrivers bounce well!


----------



## B4T

Peter D said:


> Are you talking about the Craftsman ones with the clear plastic handles?


Yes.. and the sales people don't even look at the tips


----------



## user4818

Black4Truck said:


> Yes.. and the sales people don't even look at the tips


Those things are junk. :yes:


----------



## B4T

Peter D said:


> Those things are junk. :yes:


They are great when new.. why I keep taking them back


----------



## user4818

Black4Truck said:


> They are great when new.. why I keep taking them back


I'd rather buy something good up front then spend time returning $3 screwdrivers to Sears, but that's just me.


----------



## B4T

Peter D said:


> I'd rather buy something good up front then spend time returning $3 screwdrivers to Sears, but that's just me.


I tried that and they wear out also... then you have to *buy* new ones.

Rather get new ones for free, if they wear out faster than (6) months, I go to Sears sooner.


----------



## kawimudslinger

Rudeboy said:


> I read this thread before work this morning and then during the day realized I had been working with three screwdrivers in my pouch made by three different manufactures.
> All three german.
> Witte flathead, Wiha #2 phillips and my new Apex/Wera beater.
> 
> The Wera has been taking a major beating in the handle end though. Feel kinda bad about it.


damn there's alot of German tools out there, i hear new names every day it seems. Im really interested in Wiha though, how do you like yours and is it actually better then Ideal? Im replacing my Klein one by one with Ideal, but wouldnt mind trying Wiha.


----------



## pl_silverado

My electricians bag consists of a 14 Piece Wiha Insulated set, and a standard flat tip klein and phillips klein i use as beaters for whatever it may be, knock outs, chiseling something out, prying, and i must say the kleins serve that purpose very well.

Now my good screwdrivers at home are all Snap-on. There are a few cheap ones laying around like the insulated commercial electric ones for my wife to use around the house.


----------



## randomkiller

Peter D said:


> I'd rather buy something good up front then spend time returning $3 screwdrivers to Sears, but that's just me.


 

Exactly, I hate returning stuff.


----------



## cdnelectrician

Black4Truck said:


> I tried that and they wear out also... then you have to *buy* new ones.
> 
> Rather get new ones for free, if they wear out faster than (6) months, I go to Sears sooner.


 
And that is why all these companies are making stuff cheaper and cheaper because people do stuff like this. Probably why Klein changed their warranty policy because it was being taken advantage of.

I have had some of my screwdrivers for years and they are still with me. they are the older Kleins though...I have not had a problem with the newer Klein screwdrivers except for the handle material they use. It sucks!


----------



## JoeKP

Black4Truck said:


> I only use Craftsman screwdrivers.
> 
> Every (6) months I trade them in for new ones.. no charge :thumbsup:


I will stand right here with you on this one. I was raised with craftsman, and i wouldn't use another. i don't see what everyone's issue is with them. they are worth the 4-5 bucks a driver for FREE replacements for life, and with no questions asked ever. same way with tape measures, and keyhole saws!:thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee

JoeKP said:


> I will stand right here with you on this one. I was raised with craftsman, and i wouldn't use another. i don't see what everyone's issue is with them. they are worth the 4-5 bucks a driver for FREE replacements for life, and with no questions asked ever. same way with tape measures, and keyhole saws!:thumbsup:


Well, there are some people that'll drive a car until it dies, avoiding most maintenance if they can.

Others want to try to make their cars last as long as possible, as well as possible.


----------



## slickvic277

Black4Truck said:


> I only use Craftsman screwdrivers.
> 
> Every (6) months I trade them in for new ones.. no charge :thumbsup:



Yeah I've been using craftsman for a while too. These are the ones I like


----------



## bdivell

BP_redbear said:


> ...that's what I want to try next. PB Swiss (My heritage is Swiss :whistling2.
> 
> I find that having different manufacturers of screwdrivers has benefits. For instance, having a Wiha Phillips#2, a Bahco 5/16" straight blade in the same back pocket, tool pouch make it easier, by feel, to know which screwdriver that I am grabbing.
> 
> Idea being that each driver has a noticeably different handle grip.
> 
> Let's say:
> 
> Phillips #2
> 5/16" straight blade
> Robertson #2
> Beater, or whatever else
> 
> I see guys with a set of screwdrivers from the same manufacturer, with the identical handles (even two in a pocket) reach back and grab one, then find out that it's the Phillips, when he wanted the straighty.
> 
> Am I searching for a story line here?
> 
> Any one else with me?
> 
> I will have the best of all screwdrivers: *WIHA, WERA, Bahco, Witte, PB Swiss*, with maybe only one or two of each mfr in my tool set, picking the best driver(s) from each mfr for a specific drive screw.


I am doing the same, have you had much luck ?
I have Felo, Wera, Whia, Bahco but I am having a hard time finding a long shank Philips #2 and Robertson #1 & 2 that I like to replace my old style Kliens


----------



## BP_redbear

bdivell said:


> I am doing the same, have you had much luck ?
> I have Felo, Wera, Whia, Bahco but I am having a hard time finding a long shank Philips #2 and Robertson #1 & 2 that I like to replace my old style Kliens


Yeah. Works for me. 
Bahco or Wiha for Robertson.
That long shank Ph.2 is tough to find.


----------



## kevmanTA

I have all Klein, I like the handles, and I get a discount on them at the whole-saler.. I have a Green-lee phillips #2 I got for $3 because someone ordered it in, and didn't take it, it's not a bad driver..


----------



## The Motts

bdivell said:


> I am doing the same, have you had much luck ?
> I have Felo, Wera, Whia, Bahco but I am having a hard time finding a long shank Philips #2 and Robertson #1 & 2 that I like to replace my old style Kliens


PB Swiss makes a Phillips #2 with a blade that is about 15 3/4 inches. Here's a link to it on Amazon.


----------



## bdivell

The Motts said:


> PB Swiss makes a Phillips #2 with a blade that is about 15 3/4 inches. Here's a link to it on Amazon.


 
thank you The Motts but I looking for 8 inch shank , I found one on friday next issue is going to be find a better long shaft nut driver then the kleins


----------

